

Please review my web application - vladimir
http://phone.witamean.net/

======
tdavis
This looked safe so I input some personal, easily-exploitable information.

~~~
vladimir
Please don't worry. I don't want to use your personal information. I just want
to know your opinion about my application.

------
cardmagic
This is not a web application, this is two forms that go nowhere and do
nothing.

~~~
vladimir
You should probably enable JavaScript in your browswer in or der to use
application

~~~
cardmagic
I have JavaScript enabled

~~~
vladimir
As I understood, you could not register. But I really don't know what is your
problem, because other users work with application without trouble. Please
tell me what browser do you use if it is not difficult for you

